
Theremin's Bug: How the Soviet Union Spied on the US Embassy for 7 Years - rwmj
http://hackaday.com/2015/12/08/theremins-bug/
======
johansch
This article that is linked from there is quite fascinating to read:

[http://www.moogmusic.com/legacy/pulling-music-out-thin-
air-i...](http://www.moogmusic.com/legacy/pulling-music-out-thin-air-
interview-leon-theremin)

